# POOCHES ON PARADE: Do you knit or crochet for your dog? Or just love taking pictures? We want to see lots and lots of pictures.



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

*Do you knit/crochet outfits for your dog? Buy special Outfits? Or just love taking pictures of your pooch. We want to see pictures, lots and lots and lots of pictures.*


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Rudy enjoying his new bed.
Life is good


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Rudy enjoying his new bed.
> Life is good


Thanks for getting us started. Too Cute for words.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Abbey, after a hard day at "Doggie Day Care" playing with all her friends ...


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Rudy enjoying his new bed.
> Life is good


doggie dreamland!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> Abbey, after a hard day at "Doggie Day Care" playing with all her friends ...


its funny how dogs love to go sleep on their backs!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

DOLLY'S FATHER'S DAY PHOTO SHOOT ... enough said.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> DOLLY'S FATHER'S DAY PHOTO SHOOT ... enough said.


Dolly loves to pose doesn't she? And she is always smiling  
I think she has been to modelling school as well as her other activities.
She's a darling little girl.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Dolly loves to pose doesn't she? And she is always smiling
> I think she has been to modelling school as well as her other activities.
> She's a darling little girl.


Only on good days. lol


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

ALL the photos are precious...how could you select just one?? I do agree that I think the top one of outstanding! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

You are welcome


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to add my baby Rufus (10 years old)


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I would like to add my baby Rufus (10 years old)


*Oooohhh he is soooo cute. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I love all the pics on this page! You can always spot a happy dog...smiling or completely relaxed on their backs in their beds or playing w/their fav toy! Thank you all for sharing these. I love it!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

*DOLLY PASSED HER CLASS TODAY ! ! ! !*

*She now carries the title "Service Dog" !

She was such a good girl. I am so proud of her.

We are going back for more obedience training, but just a few things here and there.*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Dolly. Hope you got some extra treats from Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> *DOLLY PASSED HER CLASS TODAY ! ! ! !*
> 
> *She now carries the title "Service Dog" !
> 
> ...


Yipeeee! "Watch out world, I'm comin' through!"


----------



## Shirley1 (Jul 14, 2011)

All the pictures are great.
We at KP own some beautiful clever dogs.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Shiley1, I love your Chow Chow. I had a smooth coat blonde who lived to be 11.5 and then cancer got her. She was probably the easiest dog to be with and take care of I have ever had. I miss her..it was only abt 4 mo ago...


----------



## Shirley1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you.
Shannie is our rescue girl.
She is 12 years old now.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Shirley1 said:


> Thank you.
> Shannie is our rescue girl.
> She is 12 years old now.


How fortunate to find a pure bred Chow. She is so beautiful.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the pic where she's smiling!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I so love to see pictures of sleeping dogs. That shows they are happy, loved, content and loved and loved.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ringo decided he was going to help me with my knitting!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Ringo decided he was going to help me with my knitting!


What a darling boy he is.
My first dog, 50 years ago was called Ringo. He was a cross between a corgi and a collie. I still remember the day that dad brought him home for me, he was just like a ball of fur.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> What a darling boy he is.
> My first dog, 50 years ago was called Ringo. He was a cross between a corgi and a collie. I still remember the day that dad brought him home for me, he was just like a ball of fur.


Thanks, he is a big sweetheart! I was surprised he did this it's usually the cats that are into my yarn. Well, I just figured out why he put his head in the bag. I went to get a skein and found his rawhide bone in the bag! :lol:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

He looks ready to travel to the knitters mtg! :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Thanks, he is a big sweetheart! I was surprised he did this it's usually the cats that are into my yarn. Well, I just figured out why he put his head in the bag. I went to get a skein and found his rawhide bone in the bag! :lol:


We had to have our beautiful dog, Jack, a border collie put to sleep 18 months ago. He was nearly 14 and the most loving and kind hearted dog ever. I still keep finding the bones that he used to hide around the garden. I feel terribly sad when I do but then I remember all the lovely memories of him and it lightens the sadness.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe Ringo is hinting that he would like a knitted coat in "Eau-de-bone"cologne.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Been there and done that; not easy. I still get weepy over some of mine I've had...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> Been there and done that; not easy. I still get weepy over some of mine I've had...


Been weeping this morning.....DH was going through some of his photos on the laptop and there was Jack, in nearly all of them. Then there were pics of my darling dad who is no longer with us and my mum etc etc.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

A few pics of our dog.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

He(?) looks a very happy chappie with that delightful smile. Love his shiny coat as well. Is that a hedgehog he is saying hello to?


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> He(?) looks a very happy chappie with that delightful smile. Love his shiny coat as well. Is that a hedgehog he is saying hello to?


 Oops forgot to say that he's called Mutley. Yes he was interested in the hedgehog whilst on his walk. He actually has a severe overbite.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

budmar said:


> Oops forgot to say that he's called Mutley. Yes he was interested in the hedgehog whilst on his walk. He actually has a severe overbite.


Love the name, it suits his cheeky face.
Love hedgehogs but we don't get them in OZ. We get echidnas instead.


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all, the first two pictures are of Bella, Ellie & Max, three of our 5 rescue dogs. The third is of one of "Walkies Dogs" our local dog rescues dogs. I knit all the doggie coats and give some of the money to the rescue to help with the dogs. 
If any of you are on facebook you can look at the work they do herehttps://www.facebook.com/WalkiesDogsRehoming?fref=ts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What lovely pooches you have and I hope Jess gets a home soon.
Your doggie coats are great, love the patterns and stripes. I don't use Facebook so I can't visit Walkies dogs but I imagine they do great work.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

My sheltie loves posing for the camera ~
our former dog was camera-----shy, but not this one !!
She comes running TO the camera!
Crazy girl, eh?!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Took this photo a couple years ago - it's one of my favorites of our girl ~
just took off the hat I had used when gardening to keep off the sun, put it on her, and took a picture!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> Took this photo a couple years ago - it's one of my favorites of our girl ~
> just took off the hat I had used when gardening to keep off the sun, put it on her, and took a picture!


What a darling girl you have. She obviously loves to pose and she looks gorgeous in her hat.....very film starish.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a cutey and reminds me of my little Joey (Schnoodle). He does that...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Been weeping this morning.....DH was going through some of his photos on the laptop and there was Jack, in nearly all of them. Then there were pics of my darling dad who is no longer with us and my mum etc etc.


That always make me weepy to see past pooches...what memories...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are the photographer's shots of Hunter and Little Man Great to have in case they ever get lost.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> Took this photo a couple years ago - it's one of my favorites of our girl ~
> just took off the hat I had used when gardening to keep off the sun, put it on her, and took a picture!


I love that pic.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Been weeping this morning.....DH was going through some of his photos on the laptop and there was Jack, in nearly all of them. Then there were pics of my darling dad who is no longer with us and my mum etc etc.


And all those wonderful memories you have.


----------

